# Pressemeldung: Wallerdrillvideo von Stollenwerk



## Thomas9904 (2. März 2006)

Pressemeldung

*WELSANGELN IN SPANIEN
VIDEO VON JAN GUTJAHR
WALLER MIT KUNSTKÖDER*

Jan Gutjahr hat sich auf das Welsangeln mit Kunstködern spezialisiert. Bei seinem letzten Angeltrip in Spanien hat er mächtig abgeräumt. Dem nicht genug – er hat die spannenden Drills mit der Kamera festgehalten. Genug der Worte, schauen Sie sich doch einfach das Video an. Hier wird ein Waller mit einer Länge von 2,00 Meter gedrillt !!! 

Das bei dieser Art des Angelns nur perfekte Qualität gefragt ist, versteht sich von selbst. Aus diesem Grund hat Jan Gutjahr setzt er nur ausgesuchte Komponenten ein. 

*Hier gehts zum Video>>>* 

Hier gehts zum kommentieren und diskutieren>>>


----------

